# [CLOSED] Twiggy is crafting a Garden Wagon



## zenni (Apr 13, 2020)

One of my villagers are crafting something pretty!
I'll be sitting inside her house so she continues crafting.






Leave a comment on this post for the Dodo~

Please respect the island and do not pick the flowers.
Feel free to take anything from the free stuff pile.


My island is still being developed so *tips* of any kind are appreciated!
Please leave tips outside Twiggy's 


See you all soon~​


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 13, 2020)

Could I visit please? :>


----------



## Quack (Apr 13, 2020)

I’d love to come!


----------



## storybymori (Apr 13, 2020)

Would love to visit!


----------



## MrPolarBear (Apr 13, 2020)

I would love to come with some bells as tips.  Thanks!


----------



## lrpo (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi, I’d love to come!


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 13, 2020)

If possible, I’d like to come as well. Thanks,


----------



## Allytria (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd like to swing by c:


----------



## Tsen (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd love to visit


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 13, 2020)

Can I please come?


----------



## zenni (Apr 13, 2020)

Sent codes to everyone up to here!
I'll be here for listening to Bubblegum K.K. on repeat for a few more minutes lol


----------



## sorachu (Apr 13, 2020)

Can I visit please? c:


----------



## JaneIIe (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi! If twiggy is still giving out recipes, I would like to come and visit! ^^


----------



## Tenocht (Apr 13, 2020)

May I come? Please


----------



## amyahh (Apr 13, 2020)

could i stop by ? i will definitely leave a tip


----------



## Emzy (Apr 13, 2020)

Would love to come with a tip


----------



## Pickler (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd like to come, happy to tip


----------



## Bunnybea (Apr 13, 2020)

I'll bring bells as a tip!


----------



## shfq (Apr 13, 2020)

heyy would love to hop in! dropping some of my cranny todays furniture!


----------



## zenni (Apr 13, 2020)

Ah someone quietly left so I'm not sure if she's still crafting  
Will check and report back


----------



## Kalle (Apr 13, 2020)

Mind if I drop by?


----------



## zenni (Apr 13, 2020)

She is not crafting anymore. Sad


----------

